# Why would someone feel lightheaded all week?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been feeling a little lightheaded since Saturday and i am not sure why. It comes and goes. I especially feel it when i walk and i feel like i am swaying from side to side. I am 21 weight is 215 and i am 5'10. I do not smoke or drink and I do not take any drugs. I eat normally, no soda or junk food. No current health problems from last doctor visits, But I did NOT get my blood results back since I am awaiting to get approved for Health Insurance so I can go back and see my blood test results and get my blood pressure checked out. Not sure what it can be.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Vertigo can be caused by lots of things. I get it when my eustachian tubes in my ears get clogged from allergies.

Drinking enough water?


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Vertigo can be caused by lots of things. I get it when my eustachian tubes in my ears get clogged from allergies.
> 
> Drinking enough water?


yeah, ive been drinking more water lately, even right now while typing on my bed sitting i feel my head like its swaying a tiny bit from left to right or when i walk i feel like i am unbalanced but and i have the urge to sit down and fall asleep.

This comes and goes, I hope really hope i can get my insurance so I can go to the doctors to check out my symptoms.


----------

